# kernel autoconfig?

## dirkfanick

Hi!

Just wanted to ask if there is any script to autodetect my hardware and to (re-)write the kernel-.config-file optimal for my system.

It's sometimes just awfull to configure it by hand.

Or does make localconfig the job? (can't try it right now for myself).

Thanks,

Dirk

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dirkfanick,

Follow kernel-seeds.org, you get a good defualt config file will no hardware support. Follow the instructions to add support for your hardware.

For support, post in the kernel-seeds sticky thread in the unsupported software forum.

----------

## dirkfanick

I thought about a script that detects arch (lscpu) and other specific devices (lspci, etc.) and simply writes it down to a config-file and maybe even the make.conf.

like:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/kautoconfigure/

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-825973-start-0.html

----------

## Ant P.

Boot from a livecd and run "make localyesconfig". That should select the correct hardware drivers, you'll need to tune the rest yourself.

----------

## dirkfanick

What's the rest?

----------

